# Newbie - Mum to newly diagnosed 6-y-old with Type 1



## Kei (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi!  My daughter (F) was rushed into hospital last Thursday with DKA.  Thankfully she had a great team looking after her, and we came home on Tuesday with an almost normal little girl!

It has been a huge shock to have her diagnosed as diabetic, and we are all slowly adjusting to the changes.  I have a 4-year-old son and a 13-month-old daughter too, so the last week hasn't been easy!

F is great with the "finger pricks" and getting used to the insulin injections, but is very angry about having her food restricted and we've had a few temper tantrums when she wants a snack and Mummy wants her to wait for a while.

I'm hoping it gets easier fairly fast ... at least in time for the new school term!

Kei
x


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome Kei,

We have some active parents here so I'm sure they will be along soon to welcome you too.

Can I reccommed checking out this site http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/ if you haven't already.

I'm sure you've got lots of challenges and adjusting to do remember there are always people around to help and listen, let you rant, whatever you need


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you, Nikki!  I'll check out that link.

Kei


----------



## Mand (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Kei

Welcome to the site. Sorry to hear F has been diagnosed. I understand how difficult it all is at the beginning but i would like to re-assure you that it does get easier with time. My son was diagnosed exactly two years ago and it was an advantage that he was not at school. By the September he was steady and coped perfectly at school. But he was ten and a half when diagnosed so i can imagine that it harder with F only being 6. My son did all his own injections from day one and that made a big difference.

He was on two injections a day from the July to the November then swapped to multiple iinjections (4 per day) and life got a whole lot easier.

Three weeks ago he started on an insulin pump and now life is even easier again.

I cannot pretend the heartache of what has happened to your child goes away but life does return to a new normal and after a few months the diabetes does not dominate the family life as much as in the beginning.

You are certainly amongst friends here and please feel free to pm me anytime.

Mand


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Mand!  That's very reassuring to hear.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Kei

Welcome to the forum..The large extended family...

Can I just second what Sofaraway and Mand have said.

I'm mam to Nathan type 1 diagnosed 2 and half years ago at 11.  So understand exactly how you are feeling..Nathan is on MDI.. I can assure you that things will and do become easier.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Kei, welcome to the forum There are some brilliant parents here with all sorts of experience, so please do let us know of anything that concerns you - there are no 'silly' questions here, and people are always willing to help or lend a sympathetic ear.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Kei


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome Kei


----------



## bev (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! My son is 11 and diagnosed 8 months ago, and i promise you things do get easier! It never goes away, but you will find its second nature and it just fits into your lives.Bev


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi & welcome 

Julie x


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Kei,

What a week!!  Fingers crossed things settle down quickly for you.  

This is a great forum, the people here are so supportive & uplifting & there are some amazing parents who I am certain will be able to (probably already have!) give you some really good tips! 

All the best,

Twitchy


----------



## gewatts (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Kei. Welcome to the forum. My daughter was diagnosed 3 yrs ago when she was 2 - was a huge shock and turned our lives upside down. It didn't take too long to learn to live with it though and the blood testing and injections just became part of our everyday routine. As others have said - any questions welcome here - nothing is too trivial.

Remember to look after yourself as well as F.


----------

